# I made Melomel champaign



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

Tenbears was there any honey in your drink or just jelly water?
I've got plenty of beer batches under my belt and have tried a batch of mead in the 90's. It took forever and didn't make the move with me. I did sample it and well let's just say that that was the only batch I've tried.
Fabian


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Ah, what we can serendipitously stumble across. Congrats on your positive mishap.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Greenride said:


> Tenbears was there any honey in your drink or just jelly water?
> I've got plenty of beer batches under my belt and have tried a batch of mead in the 90's. It took forever and didn't make the move with me. I did sample it and well let's just say that that was the only batch I've tried.
> Fabian


Yes I added Honey. It would not be a melomel without it! According to my notes the SG with 4 pint jars of jam per gallon was 1.047 I added honey to bring to 1.090 Unfortunately I did Not record how many pounds of honey it required to do so.


----------

